# أنوي عمل مشروع تركيب عطور في مصر وأحتاج مساعدتكم أين أجد المواد الخام



## البخاري الأثري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أنوي عمل مشروع تركيب عطور إن شاء الله وأحتاج مساعدتكم أين أجد المواد الخام الأتية في مصر:
الزيوت العطريه الجيدة
الكحول الأيثيلي بتركيز 95%
زيت الجلسرين
زيت الصنوبر
هل هناك مذيبات غير كحولية


----------



## البخاري الأثري (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لا حرمنا فضلكم يا أخوان هل من مجيب*


----------



## kh_moussa2004 (17 أغسطس 2012)

شارع كلوت بيك من ناحية العتبة منطقة الجامع الأحمر المنطقة كلها محلات زجاجات العطور ومحلات الزيوت وستجد كل ما تحتاجه حتى معدات المعايرة او المكبس الخاص بالبخاخة


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

ابحث على جوجل عن مستوردى العطور علشان تجيب المواد الخام


----------

